# Dohra Versions - Why Changes ?



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 26, 2005)

WAHEGURU JI KA KHALSA WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH

What Bhai Prahlad Singh wrote is reproduced in Mahan Kosh thus:

Akalpurkh ke hukam te pragat chlayo Panth, 
Sabh Sikhan ko Hukam hay Guru manyo Granth.
Guru Khalsa manyo pragat Guru ki deh... .

We all know that GURU Gobind Singh Ji Gave HIS PERSONAL "BODY" to the GURU KHALSA PANTH in the form of the FIVE (PUNJ)...how this *PARGAT GURU* *KI DEH* of the *Guru Khalsa panth* came to be transferred to the Guru Granth Ji which is *GURU-SHABAD* ???

The Dohra that we read daily is by Giani Gian Singh..and in that the Line Guru KHALSA maniyo Pargat Guru Ki Deh has been changed to Guru granth Ji maniyo Pargat Guran ke deh.

Any ideas ?? Why this change occurred and why ???


IMHO in each "version" there is NOT even a miniscule atom of "doubt" that GURU GRANTH SAHIB JEE ( GURBANI-SHABAD) is OUR GURU. SHABAD was GURU, IS GURU and WILL forever be GURU. period.

With SHABAD GURU in place from Akal purakh Himself.....still there was a "need" for the Guru Nanak- GURU GOBIND SINGH JI JYOt to come to this Earth in HUMAN DEH FORM for ten generations...and NOW the SHABAD GURU has returned to its ORIGINAL PLACE

The only differences are in the third line.... *PARGAT DEH of GURU NANAK-GURU GOBIND SINGH Ji.... is IN the GURU KHALSA PANTH (PUNJ).* Guru Gobind Singh Ji has clearly stated in so many places that anyone who wishes to have HIS DARSHAN can have it any time in the PUNJ. Can anyone give a quote that GURU GOBIND SINGH JI also stated that His DEH DARSHAN can be had in the Guru Granth ji ? I have heard that even ONE KHALSA ( in case PUNJ cant be had) standing before a Mirror is a Darshan of GURU GOBIND SINGH JI...that is why we are asked to loudly proclaim WAHEGURU JI KA KHALSA WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH. the moment we see another KHALSA JI approaching...and tradition holds that the FIRST KHALSA JI to loudly proclaim the Gurfateh has GURU JI FACING HIM, the second Khalsa Ji to answer has GURU JI at his SIDE..and the one who remains SILENT has GURU Ji's BACK to him.

*The NAMDHAREES QUESTION the entire DOHRA to unplace GURU GRANTH JI from its Throne of GURUSHIP as SHABAD GURU...and replace it by their own self proclaimed GURU(SATGURU*)...but strangely the differences appear only from the THIRD line onwards..and this Pargat Deh is a BIG DIFFERENCE because it SHIFTS the Pargat deh form FROM GURU KHALSA PANTH to GURU GRANTH JI which is already SHABAD GURU ETERNAL ( IF this was TRUE then there what "need" for the Guru nanak-Guru Gobind Singh human forms to come as SHABAD GURU was already GURU even in 1469 and earlier... GURU GOBIND SINGH had the SHABAD GURU...BUT He still PARGATIYO the KHALSA PANTH in 1669..and then GURU JI TESTED this KHALSA vigorously many times..before He VESTED His DEH FORM in it and instructed it to Live By the Shabad Guru Principles as in "Guru maniyo granth". Yet it was the KHALSA PUNJ that commanded Guru Ji to LEAVE Chamkaur, and Fined Him for transgressing His "Shabad Guru principles" by bowing (with teer) to a muslim peer's grave...

The Changed" third line of the dohra ( changed by giani gyan Singh ) that places BOTH Forms of GURUSHIP in Guru Granth Ji ( Shabad Guru/Deh Guru)..and THUS DEPRIVES the GURU KHALSA PANTH (PUNJ) of its "DEH GURUSHIP" under the Guidance of the Shabad Guru (GURBANI) that undermines the KHALSA SYSTEM that GURU Ji left behind..and OPENS the DOORS wide to people claiming to have Partakh darshan of GURU JI's HUMAN DEH FORMS. sants and babas and deh dharee gurus looking for SHAKSHEE POOJA of their own DEHs.

TWO forms of GURU has co-existed... SHABAD GURU and GURU NANAK-GURU GOBIND SINGH JYOT from 1469 - 1708...until GURU GOBIND SINGH JI passed on one FORM - the DEH FORM to the GURU KHALSA PANTH (PUNJ) and Ended the One Human guru deh system being continued from 1469 to 1708. The SHABAD GURU remains INTACT in GURU GRANTH JI.

This third line change challenges the GURU SHIP of the KHALSA (PUNJ)..because this was what frightened the British, and it frightens the Living daylights out of GOI. The KHALSA and ITS Shabad Guru Combination is a force that is unrivalled..and the only way to weaken it was by breaking this bond. This is why the third line was changed (IMHO)...a Khalsa nation that "looks' for the "human dehh" in Shabad Guru..falls easy prey to those who advocate "shardha rakho jee...dekho IF Bhagat Dhanna Ji can get his stone to drink his milk....Guru nanak ji will come and drink your milk too..completyely ignoring the "fact" that a "stone' is a stone..BUT the SHABAD GURU is something that we can OPEN. READ, VICHAAR, LOVE, DISCUSS, FOLLOW, TALK TO. I am NOT disputing the FACT that LOVE like Bhagat dhanna ji's CAN PARGAT GURU JI because GURU JI wants JUST LOVE and is always PRESENT.... I dispute the comparison between "stone" and GURU GRANTH JI..a devotee can JUST LOVE his stone idol ( he cant open it, read it, vichaar it...) but a SIkh can Open guru Granth ji, read, vichaar, talk to Guru Ji.. Guru Granth Ji is NOT an idol to be worshipped like one. ( Note: when the Hindus PRAY to an idol of Krishan Ji..they talk to the idol as if Krishan Ji is the idol...to a SIKH GURU GRANTH JI is NOT that kind of "idol"..just "talking" daily will not do..a SIKH is commnaded to learn GURBANI and then READ GURU JI HIMSELF )

Forgive me if anything said agaisnt the Shaaan of Shehanshah Guur Ji or hurt anyone's feelings. All errors and omissions mine.

Jarnail Singh


----------



## Arvind (Jan 26, 2005)

((Akalpurkh ke hukam te pragat chlayo Panth, ))

We used to say - Agya bhayee Akaal ki, tabhee chalayo panth...

???


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 29, 2005)

Arvind said:
			
		

> ((Akalpurkh ke hukam te pragat chlayo Panth, ))
> 
> We used to say - Agya bhayee Akaal ki, tabhee chalayo panth...
> 
> ???


Yes these are relatively minor alterations and just different words to express the same idea.  But the Third Line is RADICAL CHANGE....in that while Bhai Prahlaad Singh Ji says GURU GOBIND SINGH gave His BODY JYOT ( Powers to make collective decisions for the Good of the Panth) to the PUNJ in the form of the KHALSA...hence GURU KHALSA PANTH.

Shabad Guru... the GURU of Guru nanak Ji is SHABAD and this is GURU from AAD..beginning, present and always will be..and this is GURU GRANTH JI Manifested....

BUT the PHYSICAL BODY of GURU JYOT ( 10 Gurus) is in the PUNJ KHALSA JI..a SYSTEM of decison makers that Guru ji created in 1699, Bowed to them, Took orders from them to vacate Chamkaur .  This DECISION MAKERS cannot under any circumstance CONTRADICT the SHABAD GURU...so one is NOT independent of the other...one is the written "constitution", the other is the IMPLEMENTORS.

This is similar to the time of GURU JI.... at that time also SHABAD GURU was GURU...at the SAME time we had a PHYSICAL GURU JI in human form to LEAD, make decisions, etc. The moment shabad guru was manifested in Granth Form..the PHYSICAL GURU..GURU ARJUN JI began to sleep on a lower platform..to show us Shabad guru is SUPREME...but even then the Physical Guru was not discontinued until GURU GOBINMD SIGH JI had not set up the PUNJ System in 1699.

The THIRD LINE is important..because now some people have begun to suggst that even the HUMAN PHYSICAL FORM of GURU is also in the GURU GRANTH JI...thus they "feed" the Guru, Clothe him, put him to sleep, wake him up, put in air conditioners, fans to keep him cool, put thick blankets to keep him warm...WHEN we all KNOW that SHABAD GURU doesnt need all these "comforts".  The Third Line REMOVES the BODY of the PUNJ from the KHALSA and puts it in the Shabad GURU - Guru granth Ji....that CANNOT BE because SHABAD GURU is NOT the BODY GURU..NEVER WAS and NEVER will be. This change is elading us towards IDOLISING GURU GRANTH JI...and the SANT BABAS are having a field day..living dehdharee gurus like namadharees, radhasoamis, nirnakaris, various sants babas etc re jumping on the bandwagon of Living GURU....a Living HUMAN GURU can not be found in the SHABAD GURU...Guru Gobind Singh Ji gave His BODY to the GURU KHALSA PANTH...and there are several quotations to prove this...1. anyone wishing to have darshan of me..look at the PUNJ or even a Single Khalsa in front of a Mirror...2. The First Khalsa to Bula FATEH has my FACE towards him, the one to answer the fateh has my SIDE to him, the one who DOESNT bulah Fateh or answer it..has MY BACK to him.  NO where did GURU JI ask his Khalsa Ji to LOOK for his PHYSICAL DARSHAN in the SHABAD GURU..yet many claim to see partakh darshan of Guru nanak ji, guru gobind singh ji in the Guru garnth Ji ( due to extrreme Love and devotion....they claim)..Not a single person in Sikh history has ever claimed that IN GURU ANGAD Ji;s time, any one ever wanted to have DARSHAN of GURU NANAK JI ( devotion/love not withstanding..) Because with GURU ANGAD JI in front of you, GURU NANAK JI is IN GURU ANGAD JI....Now with GURU JYOT in the PUNJ KHALSA JI, it is pointless looking for  Body of Guru Ji in the Shabad guru.

Jarnail Singh


----------

